# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: تقدم عملیات در Installshield

## arkia

من میخوام توی اینستال شیلد برنامم رو نصب کنم بعدش MSDE رو نصب کنم بعدش یه Script رو (برا ساخت جدول ها) اجرا کنم اما توی ورژن 10.5 و 2010 که امتحان کردم جفتش اول میخواد اسکریپت رو اجرا کنه بعدش آخر سر میاد MSDE رو نصب میکنه! 
حالا سوال من اینه که چطور میشه به Install Shield فهموند که اول MSDE رو نصب کن بعدش بیا اسکریپت ایجاد جداول رو اجرا کن؟ :متفکر:

----------

